# Japanese Maples



## iowa (May 1, 2011)

Ok. I have many different cultivars. I love them. Please post yours! And variety. Right now they're so beautiful.


----------



## iowa (May 5, 2011)

Wow. Nobody has Jap. maples?


----------



## WA-Japle (May 14, 2011)

*Jap + Maple = Japle*

I;ve got this great, Mature Bloodgood I beleive. For the past 3 years it has leafed out less and less each year. I think it has Verticellium Wilt. Maybe it was from an landscape crew's pruning tools? Since I never touched the tree. No idea how to prove how a prune job 18 months ago caused this - doubt you could... Any ways. I think that's what this guy has. I'm thinking only treatment is to cut off the diseased part and pray for the best (plus plant a new one since this one's a goner). SO UPSET. Any Guesses What his mature blood good was worth?


----------



## WA-Japle (May 14, 2011)

Here's the pic of the damaged goods


----------



## iowa (May 14, 2011)

WA-Japle said:


> I;ve got this great, Mature Bloodgood I beleive. For the past 3 years it has leafed out less and less each year. I think it has Verticellium Wilt. Maybe it was from an landscape crew's pruning tools? Since I never touched the tree. No idea how to prove how a prune job 18 months ago caused this - doubt you could... Any ways. I think that's what this guy has. I'm thinking only treatment is to cut off the diseased part and pray for the best (plus plant a new one since this one's a goner). SO UPSET. Any Guesses What his mature blood good was worth?


 
At that size. I would guess $15-20,000 tree. That's sad!


----------



## iowa (May 15, 2011)

Ok. Had some time to resize my pictures small enough to post on here. Here's a few of my Jap Maples taken 2-3 weeks ago..


----------



## iowa (May 15, 2011)

more


----------



## iowa (May 15, 2011)




----------



## iowa (May 15, 2011)

:msp_w00t:


----------



## iowa (May 15, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## iowa (Jun 6, 2011)

Alfred01 said:


> Its good to know about the Japanese Maples as I was not known about it before.Its really good and informative.From where I can get the seeds if I want to grow these.


 
You can get seeds on ebay really cheap. However, seeds will only produce a green jap. upright maple tree. In order to get a certain cultivar you will need to graft from that particular cultivar onto a seedling.


----------



## ChipperAdam (Jun 11, 2011)

*No Mulch or lawn chemicals*

wa-japle, always keep mulch 6-12" away from the base of plants and trees b/c it suffocates them and also brings disease. you should not use mulch at all b/c dead wood is full of carbon, which requires nitrogen to break down. so the mulch steal the nitrogen from the soil, which is exactly what plants/trees want. also, do you have ur lawn treated? if so the chemicals may be killing the tree also. if you have to treat ur lawn, use cornmeal b/c it is a natural pre emergent herbicide--kills crabgrass--and also feeds the lawn. make sure you apply it before the forsythia bloom in the spring. you can feed again in fall if you really want to. good luck


----------



## iowa (Jun 14, 2011)

I pulled the wood mulch 12" from the tree trunks. 

Good idea on the corn meal. I will try that. I've been spraying my grass around the house for weeds and crab grass. It's looking really good so far! But I don't want to jeopardize my precious maples.


----------



## mga (Jun 19, 2011)

planted this a few years back when it was a seedling


View attachment 187719


----------



## avason (Jun 21, 2011)

mga said:


> planted this a few years back when it was a seedling
> 
> 
> View attachment 187719


 
That's a nice looking tree! How old would you say she is?..nice work


----------



## mga (Jun 21, 2011)

avason said:


> That's a nice looking tree! How old would you say she is?..nice work


 
thanks.

i had to tie one branch to bend it down for a couple of years to shape it evenly.

it's maybe 7 years old i think. i'd have to ask the wife.


----------



## jeffheron (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice pics Iowa... Everything cleaned and cared I love the Japanese Maples.


----------

